# Any know of black pug breeders in Pa?????



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone know of any? My friend is looking for one, and I'm trying to help her.
She wants a black pug. Female. Under $500..... Idk much about pugs so I dont know if thats a low or high price? Any ideas? :mellow:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know anything about pugs except that in the last few weeks there have been two of the regular ones up for adoption at my local PetSmart. They were both two of the sweetest dogs I have ever met. Kinda noisy with the breathing though.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Alex, I don't know anything about Pug breeders. All I can say is to advise your friend to research pug rescues. I don't think that there are good, reputable breeders who are able to sell any breed of dog for under $500. That means that she will get a dog from a puppy mill or a BYB. Personally, I don't think that all BYB's are totally bad, but I wouldn't get a dog with so many health issues as pugs have from anyone but the best. Please convince your friend to learn more about the breed and research as you have been doing. Too many people get pugs simply because they think they are cute...when problems arise, the dog ends up at a shelter. They are certainly wonderful dogs FOR SOME PEOPLE, not for most people. There is so much more to choosing a companion than simply the fact that you think they are cute.


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Alex, I don't know anything about Pug breeders. All I can say is to advise your friend to research pug rescues. I don't think that there are good, reputable breeders who are able to sell any breed of dog for under $500. That means that she will get a dog from a puppy mill or a BYB. Personally, I don't think that all BYB's are totally bad, but I wouldn't get a dog with so many health issues as pugs have from anyone but the best. Please convince your friend to learn more about the breed and research as you have been doing. Too many people get pugs simply because they think they are cute...when problems arise, the dog ends up at a shelter. They are certainly wonderful dogs FOR SOME PEOPLE, not for most people. There is so much more to choosing a companion than simply the fact that you think they are cute.


 Thanks for the advice!  I'll sure tell her. :w00t:


----------

